# Help: Looking for Gold Company



## Marky1117 (21 April 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for the Australian gold company which has 8.7 million ounces of gold. But this company’s market cap is a tiny $287 million. 

It’s chiefly an Australian miner, but also owns properties in Africa. And many of the properties are ready to start producing gold, so this is no unknown company that’s found gold deep down underground but has no means, capital or otherwise, to get it out.

Anyone know what company this is?


----------



## Marky1117 (21 April 2006)

I'm also looking for an Australian gold stock set to start new gold production in June! Just one of its projects is estimated to produce over 500,000 ounces of gold a year for more than 20 years!

Anyone know which stock this is?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Profitseeker (22 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> I'm also looking for an Australian gold stock set to start new gold production in June! Just one of its projects is estimated to produce over 500,000 ounces of gold a year for more than 20 years!
> 
> Anyone know which stock this is?
> 
> Appreciate your help.




Sounds a bit like Bendigo Mining (BDG)


----------



## bvbfan (22 April 2006)

Yeah, BDG for the 2nd one
BDG market cap just under 1 billion AUD


----------



## nizar (22 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> I'm also looking for an Australian gold stock set to start new gold production in June! Just one of its projects is estimated to produce over 500,000 ounces of gold a year for more than 20 years!
> 
> Anyone know which stock this is?
> 
> Appreciate your help.




BDG as the others have said

Its actually 600,000oz pa

But 1st year of production only 120,000oz then ramping up to the 600,000oz over the next 5 years..

COsts seem to be low as well, au$200/oz...


----------



## Marky1117 (22 April 2006)

Thanks for finding BDG - any thoughts on this company's stock?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> Thanks for finding BDG - any thoughts on this company's stock?




Marky, you can find discussion on BDG in the BDG thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1063


----------



## crackaton (22 April 2006)

BGF also comes to mind.


----------



## Fab (22 April 2006)

I am thinking IOH


----------



## nizar (22 April 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am thinking IOH




Unless things have changed these guys (IOH) are into iron ore exploration


----------



## RichKid (23 April 2006)

Marky1117 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the Australian gold company which has 8.7 million ounces of gold. But this company’s market cap is a tiny $287 million.
> 
> ...




I've advised Marky1117 by PM about the posting guidelines and code of conduct here on ASF. If this was a genuine call for help I'd have expected a different approach and maybe more disclosure (see other threads by Marky) and some background info on any relevant tipsheet that's spruiking it.

Marky, please post in the appropriate threads for each co, I'm sure you know which ones they really are.


----------



## Porper (23 April 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> I've advised Marky1117 by PM about the posting guidelines and code of conduct here on ASF. If this was a genuine call for help I'd have expected a different approach and maybe more disclosure (see other threads by Marky) and some background info on any relevant tipsheet that's spruiking it.
> 
> Marky, please post in the appropriate threads for each co, I'm sure you know which ones they really are.




I don't think there is any doubt about the credibility (or lack of) in these type of posts.

Unfortunately as ASF grows we are bound to get some of the undesirables off Hotcopper etc.


----------



## powwww (24 April 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> I don't think there is any doubt about the credibility (or lack of) in these type of posts.
> 
> Unfortunately as ASF grows we are bound to get some of the undesirables off Hotcopper etc.




spot on - we need some kind of credibility vote for members.  Otherwise I can see it becoming out of hand at one time or another.  Enthusiasm is great but ramping isn't.  I'm not implying either by the way...


----------

